# Deep Tracks - The Allman Brothers Band - "At Fillmore East" - No limit on selections.



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - The Allman Brothers Band - "At Fillmore East" - No limit on selections.*

View attachment 107108


There is *No Limit* on the number of selections allowed for this poll...

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Allman Brothers Band - "At Fillmore East"

"At Fillmore East is the first live album by American rock band the Allman Brothers Band, and their third release overall. Produced by Tom Dowd, the album was released in July 1971 in the United States by Capricorn Records.

As the title indicates, the recording took place at the New York City music venue Fillmore East, which was run by concert promoter Bill Graham. It was recorded over the course of three nights in March 1971 and features the band performing extended jam versions of songs such as "Whipping Post", "You Don't Love Me" and "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed."

When first commercially released, it was issued as a double LP with just seven songs across four vinyl sides.

"At Fillmore East" was the band's artistic and commercial breakthrough, and has been considered by some critics to be one of the greatest live albums in rock music. It has also been ranked among the best overall albums by artists and continues to be a top seller in the band's catalog, becoming their first album to go platinum.

"At Fillmore East" was recorded over two nights - March 12 and 13, 1971 - for which the band was paid $1250 each show. The shows were typical performances for the band, and regarded as slightly above average by drummer Jai Johanny Johanson. Ads for the shows read: "Bill Graham Presents in New York - Johnny Winter And, Elvin Bishop Group, Extra Added Attraction: Allman Brothers." While Winter was billed as headliner, by the third night the Allman Brothers were closing the show.

On June 27, the Fillmore East closed, and the band were invited to play a final, invitation-only concert, along with Edgar Winter, the Beach Boys and Country Joe McDonald. The Beach Boys initially refused to perform unless they headlined the event, but Graham refused, telling them that the Allman Brothers would be closing the show, and they were free to leave if they disagreed. The Allman Brothers' performance was used for additional tracks when an expanded version of "At Fillmore East", "The Fillmore Concerts", was reissued on CD.

"At Fillmore East" was released in July 1971 by Capricorn Records as a double album, but reduced to the cost of a single LP. Atlantic and Atco initially rejected the idea of issuing a double album, with Jerry Wexler feeling it "*ridiculous to preserve all these jams*." Manager Phil Walden explained to executives that the band were less of a studio band and that live performances were most important to them. In all, the album featured seven songs spread over four vinyl sides.

The album received strong initial sales. While previous albums by the band had taken months to hit the charts (often near the bottom of the top 200), the record started to climb the charts after a matter of days. "At Fillmore East" peaked at number thirteen on Billboard's Top Pop Albums chart, and was certified gold by the Recording Industry Association of America that October.

"At Fillmore East" was one of 50 recordings chosen in 2004 by the Library of Congress to be added to the National Recording Registry. Rolling Stone included at number 49 in their 2003 list of "The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time", describing it as "rock's greatest live double LP." The album was also included in the books "1001 Albums You Must Hear Before You Die" (2005) and "1,000 Recordings To Hear Before You Die" (2008). In the latter, author Tom Moon noted that, nearly forty years after its release, "[the album] remains one of the best live albums in rock history. Ornery and loud, it's perfect driving music for the road that goes on forever."

_The Allman Brothers Band_ -

Duane Allman - lead guitar, slide guitar

Gregg Allman - organ, piano, vocals

Dickey Betts - lead guitar

Berry Oakley - bass guitar

Jai Johanny Johanson - drums, congas, timbales

Butch Trucks - drums, tympani

_Guest musicians_ -

Thom Doucette - Harmonica on "Don't Keep Me Wonderin'", "Done Somebody Wrong", "One Way Out", "Stormy Monday" and "You Don't Love Me"

Jim Santi - Tambourine

_Guest musicians (The Fillmore Concerts and The 1971 Fillmore East Recordings)
_
Bobby Caldwell - Percussion on "Drunken Hearted Boy" and on March 12 shows starting with "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed"

Rudolph (Juicy) Carter - Soprano saxophone on (only) both March 12 shows, starting with "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed"

Elvin Bishop - Vocals on "Drunken Hearted Boy"

Steve Miller - Piano on "Drunken Hearted Boy"

Source: - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_Fillmore_East

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

"*Statesboro Blues*" -






"*Done Somebody Wrong*" -






"*Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad)*" -






"*You Don't Love Me*" -






"*Hot 'Lanta*" -






"*In Memory of Elizabeth Reed*" -






"*Whipping Post*" -


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I had to vote for every track. This is one of those golden albums where there is nothing expendable.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a fan of extended blues jams so I usually only listen to Stormy Monday, and Elizabeth Reed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Not a fan of extended blues jams so I usually only listen to Stormy Monday, and Elizabeth Reed.


Out of personal consideration for you and your not being a fan of "extended blues jams" I left off the "At the Fillmore" extended CD bonus track of "Whipping Post" which began at 9:35 PM on Saturday, March 13, 1971 and ended twelve days later at 3:30 AM on Thursday, March 25, 1971... The dual drum solos alone lasted for a little more than three days... but get this... they cut off Berry Oakley's bass solo after like 5 minutes before Duane said "Alright, Oaks, that's enough of that, eh?" and with that they went back to their extended blues jamming in unison...

You're welcome...

- Syd


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BTW, I was recently learning Whipping Post on the bass. It's fun to play. And I picked up Greg Allman's final album Southern Blood, the other day. Considering the shape he was in, it's a fine effort. Good recording, nice arrangements, some very moving sentiments, and Greg's voice still had the power.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

PS As far as the jams go, I make an exception for Mountain Jam, which is on the re-issued edition of the 2 CD set. I dig this one!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Whipping post
In memory of Elizabeth Reed
Stormy Monday


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Tied with Lynyrd Skynyrd and Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers for my Favorite Southern Band.


----------

